

First real alternative to Photoshop launched - ahewson
http://www.creativebloq.com/computer-arts/first-real-alternative-photoshop-launched-and-its-free-21514137

======
soylentcola
Unfortunately it misses one of Photoshop's main selling points (for me at
least)...cross-platform Windows and OSX.

I work on mostly Windows machines but sometimes I'm on a Mac of some sort.
From the start, a big reason I've used Adobe's software (for video and audio
as well) is that I can use it on any of the machines I tend to work on. The
various Win-only and OSX-only packages cause issues when I need to work on a
computer at work or at home that is running a different OS.

I love trying out new software in this field and am open to finding new
favorites and new useful tools as they are developed but I always hesitate to
put much time into something that isn't cross-platform.

------
Red_Tarsius
> It's actively aiming to steal Adobe's market by creating a product that they
> claim is better than Photoshop in a number of ways.

I will give it a try and I'm sure the developers put a lot of effort into such
specialized product, but if this is their actual goal, imho they are setting
up for failure.

On a side note, I really don't understand the whole Adobe hate. They've been
polishing their product for years and their package (InDesign, Illustrator,
Bridge...) is well integrated in today printing standards and processes.Why
should I choose a close source alternative which has none of the above
benefits?

------
paldepind2
What a dishonest headline. For many use cases the The Gimp is a very real use
case. To me at least it is significantly more real than something that is in
beta and for Mac only.

